# Lake constance route required



## gmberryman (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi going to Lake Constance via Trier on thursday dont want to pay tolls can anybody give me a list of towns to put in the sat nav to construct a route through. many thanks 
oh nearly forgot any tips of things to see or do would be much appreciated


----------



## gmberryman (Nov 21, 2009)

bump


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi

Im not a lot of use to you only to say that all the route to Lake Constance from Trier should be through Germany and incur no tolls.

Anyway it should bump this up.

Sonja


----------

